# Responding to JWs



## retroGRAD3 (Feb 17, 2022)

Hey all, I occasionally get JW's sending me letters trying to evangelize me. This time I thought to myself, I want to send something back to try and make them see the truth and get them out of their cult. I was wondering, does anyone know of any materials that are to the point (like a tract or something) that I could print out and mail back to them? I have some ideas of random materials I could send them, but was wondering if there was anything specifically focused on them?

Reactions: Praying 1


----------



## greenbaggins (Feb 17, 2022)

The best material, unfortunately, is in the books, which would be awkward to send. It might be better to wait until they come to your door for actual interaction. For preparation, I recommend reading Anthony Hoekema's _The Four Major Cults_, Walter Martin's _The Kingdom of the Cults_ (now in a very up to date 6th edition, though discernment must be used, as this resource gets a lot of things wrong), and Van Baalen's _The Chaos of Cults_.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Feb 17, 2022)

Smeagol said:


> This should fit the bill very nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> Mormon Tract - Apologia Church


Doesn't look like the link is working at the moment. However, not sure a Morman tract will be good for a JW, polytheist vs. unitarian.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (Feb 18, 2022)

retroGRAD3 said:


> Doesn't look like the link is working at the moment. However, not sure a Morman tract will be good for a JW, polytheist vs. unitarian.


To try and make up for my mistakenly not remembering that LDS are the Mormons and the JWs are not the Mormons, I tried to do some more digging. It may not be practical to mail them expensive books. I have yet to find a solid tract on the matter over the web. However, I found a well written article on Ligoner that, yes, does have some Mormon cross-over, but also deals with Jehovah’s Witnesses and was written by a former JW. This could likely be printed and mailed for little cost.



https://www.ligonier.org/learn/articles/no-other-gospel



The article could maybe be a starter that then leads to books!

Looks like table-talk did a 2005 run on Cults: https://tabletalkmagazine.com/article/2005/10/no-other-gospel/

P.S. probably going to be impossible to ever get @jw to see the light


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Feb 18, 2022)

Smeagol said:


> P.S. probably going to be impossible to ever get @jw to see the light


I was wondering about this. How many @jw ’s can there be in the world?….

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Taylor (Feb 18, 2022)

Jeri Tanner said:


> How many @jw ’s can there be in the world?


Let me assure you, there is only one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Feb 18, 2022)

Smeagol said:


> To try and make up for my mistakenly not remembering that LDS are the Mormons and the JWs are not the Mormons, I tried to do some more digging. It may not be practical to mail them expensive books. I have yet to find a solid tract on the matter over the web. However, I found a well written article on Ligoner that, yes, does have some Mormon cross-over, but also deals with Jehovah’s Witnesses and was written by a former JW. This could likely be printed and mailed for little cost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jw (Feb 18, 2022)

Taylor said:


> Let me assure you, there is only one.


Girth-wise, closer to 1.25-1.5.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## toledomudhen (Feb 18, 2022)

Jeri Tanner said:


> I was wondering about this. How many @jw ’s can there be in the world?….


8.7 million too many


----------



## toledomudhen (Feb 18, 2022)

retroGRAD3 said:


> Hey all, I occasionally get JW's sending me letters trying to evangelize me. This time I thought to myself, I want to send something back to try and make them see the truth and get them out of their cult. I was wondering, does anyone know of any materials that are to the point (like a tract or something) that I could print out and mail back to them? I have some ideas of random materials I could send them, but was wondering if there was anything specifically focused on them?


You might find it best to send your own crafted letter. Anything that smells of production from another ministry, and they'll probably throw it out. When I grew up in the JW's, that's what I was trained to do.

Just saturate your letter with scripture. They love the word of God (although they use a corrupted version). As for an approach of how to write the letter, I recommend this video. I found it most helpful to me after I transitioned away from the cult and toward Reformed Christianity.





I'll say a prayer asking God to bless your efforts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 18, 2022)

My first Pastor put Gerstner's Pamphlets in Word and I put them on my blog. 

https://rpcnacovenanter.wordpress.c...-of-jehovahs-witnesses-by-dr-john-h-gerstner/

https://rpcnacovenanter.wordpress.com/2012/09/07/the-teachings-of-mormonism-by-john-gerstner/

https://rpcnacovenanter.wordpress.c...s-of-christian-science-by-dr-john-h-gerstner/

https://rpcnacovenanter.wordpress.c...-seventh-day-adventism-by-dr-john-h-gerstner/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Feb 18, 2022)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> My first Pastor put Gerstner's Pamphlets in Word and I put them on my blog.
> 
> https://rpcnacovenanter.wordpress.c...-of-jehovahs-witnesses-by-dr-john-h-gerstner/
> 
> ...


Thanks, this is helpful information.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SeamusDelion (Feb 18, 2022)

retroGRAD3 said:


> Hey all, I occasionally get JW's sending me letters trying to evangelize me. This time I thought to myself, I want to send something back to try and make them see the truth and get them out of their cult. I was wondering, does anyone know of any materials that are to the point (like a tract or something) that I could print out and mail back to them? I have some ideas of random materials I could send them, but was wondering if there was anything specifically focused on them?


in my opinion its useless to talk to them. They will come to your door then when you invite them in to talk and sway the convo towards Christ, they lie ands say they have an appointment to be somewhere soon and then leave. Don't give whats Holy to the Dogs.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Taylor (Feb 19, 2022)

SeamusDelion said:


> in my opinion its useless to talk to them. They will come to your door then when you invite them in to talk and sway the convo towards Christ, they lie ands say they have an appointment to be somewhere soon and then leave. Don't give whats Holy to the Dogs.


So, which people do you deem worthy of being evangelized?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Feb 19, 2022)

But when a JW is converted to the truth of the Gospel of Christ, very often they become powerhouses in evangelizing other JWs!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Feb 21, 2022)

SeamusDelion said:


> in my opinion its useless to talk to them. They will come to your door then when you invite them in to talk and sway the convo towards Christ, they lie ands say they have an appointment to be somewhere soon and then leave. Don't give whats Holy to the Dogs.


I can understand that it can get to this point sometimes with people, but I don't agree with the approach to just write off an entire group by default.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZackF (Feb 21, 2022)

I have some experience being around JWs and former JWs. As a general rule they don't read other people's literature. They are taught not to. The best way to interact with them is face to face. Agree beforehand that you are interested in dialogue- the conversation must flow both ways. They may refuse to allow you to talk but insist that you have convictions as well and are not interested in only hearing a presentation. They may promptly leave but at least you will not have wasted your time.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Feb 21, 2022)

ZackF said:


> I have some experience being around JWs and former JWs. As a general rule they don't read other people's literature. They are taught not to. The best way to interact with them is face to face. Agree beforehand that you are interested in dialogue- the conversation must flow both ways. They may refuse to allow you to talk but insist that you have convictions as well and are not interested in only hearing a presentation. They may promptly leave but at least you will not have wasted your time.


Well for now, my wife and I sent them back some materials. We did adapt it to be more our own while giving credit to the original author. We also included a hand written cover letter. If they choose not to read the materials or just ignore it, then I suppose that would be on them. If they wanted to meet I would not be against it, but at the same time, if they can't even be bothered to read something, it doesn't seem like we will get very far. The cult mindset is a very sad thing indeed.


----------



## ZackF (Feb 21, 2022)

retroGRAD3 said:


> The cult mindset is a very sad thing indeed.


That is the key. JWs deliberately look for low hanging fruit. Why invested hours in a back and forth with a trained, catechized Reformed believer when you could have "converted" a dozen who offered no resistance. Once a JW, they are convinced to not read other materials.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Amen 1


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Feb 21, 2022)

ZackF said:


> That is the key. JWs deliberately look for low hanging fruit. Why invested hours in a back and forth with a trained, catechized Reformed believer when you could have "converted" a dozen who offered no resistance. Once a JW, they are convinced to not read other materials.


I wonder sometimes though if the low hanging fruit even actually become converted. Or, are they essentially just nominal JWs like so many nominal "christians"? I imagine they have their actual adherents as well as ones who just identify as such but it makes no impact in their life. Or, maybe it is different with cults?


----------



## jw (Feb 21, 2022)

Don’t give up on me, y’all.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ZackF (Feb 21, 2022)

jw said:


> Don’t give up on me, y’all.


Oops.


----------



## Daniel Marsh (Mar 4, 2022)

retroGRAD3 said:


> Hey all, I occasionally get JW's sending me letters trying to evangelize me. This time I thought to myself, I want to send something back to try and make them see the truth and get them out of their cult. I was wondering, does anyone know of any materials that are to the point (like a tract or something) that I could print out and mail back to them? I have some ideas of random materials I could send them, but was wondering if there was anything specifically focused on them?





https://www.calvarychapelboston.com/Biblical%20Basis%20Trinity%20Bowman.pdf



The letters are sent from the Kingdom Hall. Print out the above Biblical Basis on the Trinity by Bowman. Get a few others who are experienced at witnessing to them and go to the Kingdom hall at the address when it is most inconvient for them to present the Outline to them. After my LDS roomate in the USAF came to Jesus while on his mission. He gave me his missioanry manual. A group of us experienced and knowledgable about cults got together and disseced the manual. He also, gave us addresses to the LDS missioanry homes in Denver and surrounding cities. We went to all of the missionary homes to witness and it started a revival to the point the LDS church called all their unconverted missioanries home for re-education and then sent them to Travis AFB. What they did not know, I was on temporary duty there. Another group of us their had already studied the manual that I loaned them. We learned of all the LDS missionary home in CA. We visited all those homes and restarted a major revival there. This repeated at several USAF, Army, Marine and Navy bases I was sent to for temprorary duty. God directed us whom to pass the manual onto each time. The LDS church kept repeating the re-education cycle. They could not figure out how we knew where they were going to send their missionaries to next. 

*If you mail them anything, they will check it for money and throw books, etc., away.*


----------



## Daniel Marsh (Mar 4, 2022)

greenbaggins said:


> The best material, unfortunately, is in the books, which would be awkward to send. It might be better to wait until they come to your door for actual interaction. For preparation, I recommend reading Anthony Hoekema's _The Four Major Cults_, Walter Martin's _The Kingdom of the Cults_ (now in a very up to date 6th edition, though discernment must be used, as this resource gets a lot of things wrong), and Van Baalen's _The Chaos of Cults_.


David Reed is also a good author to share with them.





AnswerJW.com


How to get Jehovah's Witnesses to listen, rescue them from the Watchtower, understand them and reason with them.



www.answerjw.com






Authors | Baker Publishing Group




David A. Reed Books | List of books by author David A. Reed




David A. Reed: books, biography, latest update







Keywords: David Reed - Christianbook.com


Shop for David Reed and much more. Everything Christian for less.




www.christianbook.com









AnswerJW.com


How to get Jehovah's Witnesses to listen, rescue them from the Watchtower, understand them and reason with them.



www.answerjw.com


----------



## Daniel Marsh (Mar 4, 2022)

Jeri Tanner said:


> I was wondering about this. How many @jw ’s can there be in the world?….


For witnessing to LDS, mormons check out Sandra Tanner at Utah Lighthouse Ministry.


----------



## Daniel Marsh (Mar 4, 2022)

toledomudhen said:


> You might find it best to send your own crafted letter. Anything that smells of production from another ministry, and they'll probably throw it out. When I grew up in the JW's, that's what I was trained to do.
> 
> Just saturate your letter with scripture. They love the word of God (although they use a corrupted version). As for an approach of how to write the letter, I recommend this video. I found it most helpful to me after I transitioned away from the cult and toward Reformed Christianity.
> 
> ...


I wish my old computer could play sound.


----------



## Daniel Marsh (Mar 4, 2022)

Perfect Peril: Christian Science and Mind Control - Kindle edition by Kramer, Linda. Religion & Spirituality Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


Perfect Peril: Christian Science and Mind Control - Kindle edition by Kramer, Linda. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading Perfect Peril: Christian Science and Mind Control.



www.amazon.com













Fellowship of Former Christian Scientists







ffcsministry.org













Audio/Visual Links


Link to Radio Interview Radio interview of author and former Christian Scientist Linda Kramer on the Test All Things radio show. The interview is entitled “The Illusion of Christian Science&#…




christianway.org







Christian Science,Science and Health: What Every Christian Scientist Should Know


----------



## SeamusDelion (Mar 8, 2022)

Taylor said:


> So, which people do you deem worthy of being evangelized?


Everyone. I am a street preacher my videos are posted in my YouTube link. I have dealt with many JW's in my time. They are all the same unfortunately. I will still evangelise them but I wont make it my main mission to do so, I could have worded my response better I suppose. 

However, do you evangelise anyone? And I don't mean on social media. We need more reformed street preachers as most often they are all Arminian in their doctrine unfortunately. I would encourage you to get a speaker and start in your neighbourhood brother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

